

Should I Learn Scala or Groovy? - mcalmels
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaxpVkEjTQ

======
eip
"I can honestly say if someone had shown me the Programming Scala book by by
Martin Odersky, Lex Spoon & Bill Venners back in 2003 I'd probably have never
created Groovy." \-- James Strachan

------
vorg
2 years ago CEO of Groovy/Grails company SpringSource jumped ship and ended up
at Typesafe, the Scala company. That incident gives a good idea of where the
wind's blowing.

